# Meerkats



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Went to try out my new lens today at the Houston Zoo. Everyone was sleeping. Even some of these guys!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*My buddies!*

I know those guys well. We went over there last year and they were posing for me.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

They must like to have their pictures taken...cute little guys...


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Nasakid, those are nice! I don't remember seeing any trees when I went. There was a log...They do look like they are posing. It was so hot the day I went, they were sleeping, hiding and digging holes to keep cool.  Nice shots!


----------

